# About Farmer Maggot's meeting with the Nazgûl...



## Flammifer (Aug 8, 2003)

This is a crazy and perhaps pointless thread, but I just re-read "A Short Cut To Mushrooms" in FotR, and this quote caught my attention:



> ' "I come from yonder," he said, slow and stiff-like, *pointing back west*, over _my_ fields if you please. '



This is Farmer Maggot's account of his talk with one of the Ringwraiths, and the Ringwraith waved his hand WEST, I was just thinking 'what the?', because shouldn't he wave his hand east? Or is he just referring to the way he got onto the farm?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeah, he is just referring how the Nazgúl got onto the farm (from The Shire).

If you want to know more about the movements of the Nazgúl, I suggest you read _The Hunt for the Ring_ in _Unfinished Tales_.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 9, 2003)

Yaaaay someone replied to my boring thread! Haha well I was rather bored at the time I made the thread so I guess it makes sense!  Cheers Aule.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 17, 2003)

Or _perhaps_...the Ringwraith was hinting at him being of Numenorean origin....


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL ithrynluin...Is this a long-running debate between you and some other TTF member that came about before I joined???  Or is there evidence to that effect?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 18, 2003)

Three of the Ring-wriaths were Numenoreans who had settled in M-E, coming from various Numenorean ports in M-E.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 18, 2003)

> _A Shortcut To Mushrooms_
> ' "Good-day to you!" I says, going out to him. "This lane don't lead anywhere, and wherever you may be going, your quickest way will be back to the road." I didn't like the looks of him; and when Grip came out, he took one sniff and let out a yelp as if he had been slung: he put down his tail and bolted off howling. The black fellow sat quite still.
> ' "I come from yonder," he said, slow and stiff-like, pointing back west, over _my_ fields, if you please. "Have you seen _Baggins?"_ he asked in a ***** voice, and bent down towards me. I could not see any face, for his hood fell down so low; and I felt a sort of shiver down my back. But I did not see why he should come riding over my land so bold.
> ' "Be off!" I said. "There are no Bagginses here. You're in the wrong part of the Shire. You had better go back west to Hobbiton – but you can go by road this time."





> _Dictionary.com_
> yonder
> 
> adj : distant but within sight; "yonder valley"; "the hills yonder";



From the definition of 'yonder', and with what Farmer Maggott replied with, I'm pretty sure we can assume he was saying that he was coming from Hobbiton, not from Númenor.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 18, 2003)

> From the definition of 'yonder', and with what Farmer Maggott replied with, I'm pretty sure we can assume he was saying that he was coming from Hobbiton, not from Númenor.



Yeah I'd definitely agree there. Besides, Númenor didn't actually exist at this time!

Wow, 7 posts on a boring thread.....hmm must be getting a second wind!


----------

